# Pitlochry.



## Wooie1958

14 gypo caravans have just arrived en masse at CU Pitlochry 2.

They,ve now set up, generators running, kids running everywhere and bloody dogs barking like mad.

I'll let you know tomorrow what happens overnight  :sad:


----------



## izwozral

Are you the only gorger there Mr Woo, let us know how it pans out.


----------



## Deadsfo

I dont endorse what happened to the travellers who decided to set up in a park in Salford but it certainly worked, they were on there bikes the very next day,if you dont know what happened according to the Manchester Evening news the travellers were visited by a small group of locals who told the in no uncertain terms to leave or else ,when they ignored this advice true to the recent nickname of gunchester ,later that night there vehicles were peppered with real life bullets.Terrible way to go about things especially as there were kids sleepin in caravans next to the vehicles.


----------



## Wooie1958

izwozral said:


> Are you the only gorger there Mr Woo, let us know how it pans out.




1 other van here with a Scottish bloke who is by himself and full times.

We haven't had much sleep so we are moving on now.


----------



## Jimhunterj4

Not so good mate, enjoy the rest of your jollies


----------



## ScamperVan

CU 2 is the town centre next to council office? We've stayed on CU1 next to the water but road was blocked off in the summer due to some sort of building/road work.


----------



## Dogeared

On our way back down from Inverness, intended stopping at Pitlochry on our way.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Nesting Zombie

It's such a shame when this sort of thing happens isn't it,,,The trouble is if people see a Livaboard van / Motorhome in the areas now, we all get 'Tarred with the same brush' don't we,,,,Very difficult to overcome. Be safe the pair of you


----------



## Nesting Zombie

Does anyone know if there are 'Favorite' haunts that are used by 'Traveler's / Gypsy or whatever the Current PC term that should be now used is ?. Specifically in Scotland & Wales over the winter months (Say Oct to April) as this is my favorite time of year and intended wandering time.
It would just be good to have the heads up.


Maybe this should have it's own thread sorry !.


----------



## ScamperVan

Dogeared said:


> On our way back down from Inverness, intended stopping at Pitlochry on our way.  Thanks for the heads up.



Just checked back in my calendar and it was the beginning of May so likely that the work has been completed?? Can Wooie check, perhaps?


----------



## bartman

We try to avoid any urban stops completely. When we were at Pitlochry in May we had a very peaceful stopover at CR Linn of Tummel, just a couple of miles from the town.


----------



## klaatu

We're intending to park in the Pitclochry car park in the evening in a couple of weeks (but we're not staying there overnight) as we have tickets for the Enchanted Forest. Hope they're gone by then.


----------



## Edward B

Earlier this year we found a nice quiet place just outside Pitlochry and close to CR Linn of Tummel at 56.714193, -3.774909 by Clunie power station.. These coords mark the entrance to the power station. Go through the arch and down the lane. Follow the lane round to the 
right just before the power station gate and into the car park. some hard standing and lots of grass. Very quiet. Right alongside the Tummel. You can see it on google but no street view of the car park


----------



## johnmac185

Edward B said:


> Earlier this year we found a nice quiet place just outside Pitlochry and close to CR Linn of Tummel at 56.714193, -3.774909 by Clunie power station.. These coords mark the entrance to the power station. Go through the arch and down the lane. Follow the lane round to the View attachment 46498View attachment 46499right just before the power station gate and into the car park. some hard standing and lots of grass. Very quiet. Right alongside the Tummel. You can see it on google but no street view of the car park



When in Pitlochry i park behind the bank which is opposite tesco, just dont block any goods entrances in case anyone wants in overnight although i never saw anyone when i was there, only prob is your by the railway line, no passenger trains overnight but one or two Stobart/Tesco freight trains, i have parked up there about 8 times over the years both on way up and back from distillery visits,,,,


----------



## klaatu

johnmac185 said:


> When in Pitlochry i park behind the bank which is opposite tesco,


Where is Tesco? Their website has no knowledge of a store in Pitlochry.


----------



## Nesting Zombie

Not sure,,,Try Moulin street !


----------



## ScamperVan

Co-op?


----------



## Canalsman

Edward B said:


> Earlier this year we found a nice quiet place just outside Pitlochry and close to CR Linn of Tummel at 56.714193, -3.774909 by Clunie power station.. These coords mark the entrance to the power station. Go through the arch and down the lane. Follow the lane round to the View attachment 46498View attachment 46499right just before the power station gate and into the car park. some hard standing and lots of grass. Very quiet. Right alongside the Tummel. You can see it on google but no street view of the car park



Thanks for this suggestion - a great find! I've added it to the Wild Camp POIs


----------



## johnmac185

klaatu said:


> Where is Tesco? Their website has no knowledge of a store in Pitlochry.


Sorry, getting mixed up with Aviemore, completely disregard above, been to too many distilleries,,,,


----------



## maxi77

ScamperVan said:


> Just checked back in my calendar and it was the beginning of May so likely that the work has been completed?? Can Wooie check, perhaps?



If it was the road up to the fish ladder the work was still ongoing a couple of weeks ago when we were there. There is still pedestrian access to the ladder but no vehicles.


----------



## David & Ann

Wooie1958 said:


> 14 gypo caravans have just arrived en masse at CU Pitlochry 2.
> 
> They,ve now set up, generators running, kids running everywhere and bloody dogs barking like mad.
> 
> I'll let you know tomorrow what happens overnight  :sad:



We were for a couple of hours in Pitlochry Sunday the 11th. Nice place. We did not see any Gypsies then. Drove into Pitlochry today a couple of hours ago on our way back to Cornwall to fill up with Gas. Saw a few Police cars passing us but don't know why.


----------



## Wooie1958

David & Ann said:


> We were for a couple of hours in Pitlochry Sunday the 11th. Nice place. We did not see any Gypsies then. Drove into Pitlochry today a couple of hours ago on our way back to Cornwall to fill up with Gas. Saw a few Police cars passing us but don't know why.





They only arrived at approx 9pm on tuesday 13th Sept.

We left before 6am this morning wednesday 14th Sept to get sorted and have breakfast a few miles up the road.

Coming back south down the A9 we drove through Pitlochry at approx 08.30am this morning and they were still there with no sign of life.

Several of them had unhitched and set up properly.


----------



## ScamperVan

maxi77 said:


> If it was the road up to the fish ladder the work was still ongoing a couple of weeks ago when we were there. There is still pedestrian access to the ladder but no vehicles.



Yup. that's the one. Thanks


----------



## johnk68

Have the gypsies moved on or are they still at Pitlochry as thinking of heading up if their away.


----------



## champstar

The work at the fish ladder is for a visitor centre and I suppose that will be the end of the overnight parking there


----------



## ScamperVan

champstar said:


> The work at the fish ladder is for a visitor centre and I suppose that will be the end of the overnight parking there



Oh well,  shame, but good for Pitlochry 's trade thay feel it is necessary.


----------



## Tonybvi

johnk68 said:


> Have the gypsies moved on or are they still at Pitlochry as thinking of heading up if their away.



Just back from a couple of days in the Pitlochry area.  The travellers have moved on from CU Pitlochry 2 and the car park is as it always has been - clean and handy for town. I would recommend using the new ticket machine near the entrance to the car park rather than the old and erratic machine on the left up by the motorhome spaces, although this is due to be replaced.  I used the old machine and had to call the enquiry line as it issued a completely wrong ticket - got a free days parking out of it though!!
As mentioned above the road down to CU Pitlochry 1 is now closed - we walked down to see the construction works and what was the car park seems to be going to be the new visitor centre car park but it is being fully landscaped so probably won't be suitable for large vans and I don't know if overnight parking will be allowed.  Definitely closed off for the foreseeable future though.
As recommended above CR Clunie Power Station is a great spot for overnighting.  Plenty of hardstanding next to the river and very peaceful, not for those who want to park up near the shops and pubs though as it's a good 2 - 3 mile pleasant walk into Pitlochry.
Hope this helps anybody thinking of heading for Pitlochry.

Tony


----------



## Camper Bob

ScamperVan said:


> Just checked back in my calendar and it was the beginning of May so likely that the work has been completed?? Can Wooie check, perhaps?



I was there two weeks ago , road is still closed. They are building  what looks like a visitors centre for the dam and fish ladder........


----------



## Canalsman

Tonybvi said:


> As mentioned above the road down to CU Pitlochry 1 is now closed - we walked down to see the construction works and what was the car park seems to be going to be the new visitor centre car park but it is being fully landscaped so probably won't be suitable for large vans and I don't know if overnight parking will be allowed.  Definitely closed off for the foreseeable future though.



Thanks for the update. I've removed it from the POIs ...


----------



## malagaoth

Just back from two weeks in the north of scotland, had intended to stop over at Pitlochry on the way up, but of the three spots I tried none were available, one was closed due to it being used as a pick up point for Enchanted Forest, another now has new looking "no overnighting" signs and the other (which I had never used before) near the center of the town had long standing no over nighting signs - so it was off to a nice A9 layby!


----------



## Tonybvi

malagaoth said:


> Just back from two weeks in the north of scotland, had intended to stop over at Pitlochry on the way up, but of the three spots I tried none were available, one was closed due to it being used as a pick up point for Enchanted Forest, another now has new looking "no overnighting" signs and the other (which I had never used before) near the center of the town had long standing no over nighting signs - so it was off to a nice A9 layby!



Strange as there were 2 or 3 motorhome in the motorhome parking bays in the Atholl Road car park when we attended the Enchanted Forest this year.  This car park is opposite Fishers Hotel which is the Enchanted Forest pick up point and it certainly wasn't closed during the event.
Apart from the POI down by the fish dam which is closed due to construction work all the other WIldCamping poi's in the area were  open less than 2 weeks ago with no evidence of "no overnighting" signs.
A cheeky suggestion is that if you became a full member you would have access to these poi's and would have no problem overnighting well away from the dreaded A9!
Tony


----------



## malagaoth

Im not a fan of the lower A9 and rarely use it but this time, I was in a hurry, I had picked out the carpark at the junction of the B8019 / B8079 - I had stopped there some time back and it was at that time well established as an overnighting spot, it was this carpark that had the new signage, my fallback position was the carpark at Fascally forest it was this one which was closed for the enchanted forest.  I completely forgot about the Athol road carpark - and I wasnt sure that it allowed overnighting. the town was jam packed so I dont think that I would have got in there even had I thought of it.
the last choice was down towards the salmon ladder sign posted "overflow carpark" and it was here that I encountered the other no over night signs.
It was no great hardship it just meant that I drove a little further that day which left a left a little less to do the next!

rest assured full membership is coming up - the van has been put to bed for the winter now so it will be in the spring before I do anything


----------



## malagaoth

> there were 2 or 3 motorhome in the motorhome parking bays in the Atholl Road car park



it appears that that overnight facility has now closed
Pitlochry Aire no more. | MotorhomeFun | The Best Motorhome Club in the World (probably)

what is the betting that the car park at the salmon ladder also gets new signage?

Some one has upset the locals!


----------



## Wooie1958

Has anyone managed to magnify the photo in the link so they can read what the signs say ?

I`ve tried to no avail :sad:


----------



## malagaoth

you need to be a paid member


----------



## molly 2

It was a great stop over but was getting over used .so no surprise.


----------



## malagaoth

With the closing of both Athol Road and  the B8019 carpark seems to be Pitlochry doesnt want motorhomers which is a pity but ultimately their loss with no reason to enter the town how many will now continue up the A9?

Dont they realise that MHers spend money, even if its only a loaf and a carton of milk it will now be bought elsewhere and not in Pitlochry

What I would REALLY like to see is the House of Bruar allowing MHs to overnight!!!!!  On second thoughts Im not sure my wallet could stand the strain


----------



## Canalsman

Further information can be found here:

Motorcycle, coach and motorhome parking - Perth & Kinross Council last updated 24/10/2014

Thanks to TJBi for providing the link


----------



## Canalsman

This is the sign:


----------



## Wooie1958

POI Admin said:


> This is the sign:
> 
> View attachment 48543





Thanks Chris   :wave:


----------

